# when to take the bed rail off the bed?



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

my DS will be 5 next month and we still have his bed rail on his bed. he likes to sleep right up against it. his bed is somewhat high off the ground(it has storage drawers under it) and we have wood floors. i haven't talked to him about it and i'm wondering how you tell when it's safe to remove it.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I say just talk to him about it. Maybe give it a trial run without. I think he's probably old enough to do without it, but I don't know him.

My DD moved into her own bed at 2.5yrs and has never had bed rails. Not for a lack of trying, though, she just wouldn't sleep with them up. She's got a full size bed that's pretty high off the ground, too. She's fallen off exactly twice (wasn't hurt). She's 3.5 yrs now and has been perfectly happy without the rails all this time.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I second the pp. Just give it a try and see how it goes. You could put some pillows or blanket on the floor at first to break a potential fall. Ds was in a twin bed at 2 yrs old over wood floors too. We never had a rail but we didn't have the box spring and mattress on a frame either, so it was lower to the floor. He had a couple of nights when he was 2 1/2 where he fell out and dh started putting a pillow on the floor next to his bed.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We took my DD's rail (her bed is against the wall on one side) off when she was around 4. She proceeded to fall out of bed at least 5 times. My DH had some thing about it being time, he was tired of dealing with it, despite the fact that she continued to fall out! She fell out the last time just a few weeks ago. She's never been hurt, but I certainly would prefer her to have a rail. Now DD has decided she doesn't need one, since Daddy thought she didn't need one, so no rail any more. Just a big stuffed dog on the floor next to the bed


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd hasn't had a bed rail for about 2 years. She's almost 4. For the first couple weeks, I put a pillow and blanket on the floor just in case. She's only fallen out of her bed once despite sleeping right up on the edge.


----------

